# 2019 Columbus Fishing Expo!



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey just a shout out to all who are coming or thinking about coming. I will be there all 3 days Working the Big Joshy Swimbait Booth attached to Fishermans Warehouse monster booth. Stop by and say hi and check out the New Show Only Color EYE CANDY. If you like the combo of Purple and yellowtruese with some purple side bars then this is one to make sure you get. You know i love the Smithwick Purple Darter well this is similar.

Will also be doing 4 seminars at show on Saugeyes. Friday at 4 stage C,Saturday at 11A.M. on Stage B and Sunday 2 seminars first at 11A.M. Stage B and then at 1P.M. at the main Stadium Stage or Hawg Trough. You can go to there main page and see all the speakers and there topics,something for everyone. So looking forward to those. Again if you see me stop and say hi.


----------



## Tenpoint Boss (Aug 4, 2015)

Will be down on Saturday. First time to the show. Really looking forward to it. I'll stop by.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

These are great Saugeye seminars & well worth attending. I plan on being at the Saturday session & learning more on advanced Saugeye tactics & techniques. I was just at Fisherman's Warehouse late yesterday afternoon & picked up some of my favorite Joshy's. Mike


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Always my Birthday weekend, and i’m usually out of town, one of these years i’ll make it...


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I'll be there sat or sun with my 9 year old daughter . She'll be trying to get me to buy every pink lure on display!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Slim I would love to see your seminars but I'm usually busy in the booth. Say hi if you're walking around.


----------



## Firelee83 (Jan 10, 2015)

Was there today. Loved everything about it other then the half hour I tried to entertain my kids from 4-430 and the guy didn’t even start til 415 and then just blabbered about California til 430 and never once put his lure in the tank which is why I had my kids there in the first place to watch him catch a fish. Paid 5$ to let my son fish trout pol and a guy hooked one for him and let him put it out. Highlight of his night. Lot of nice booths and exhibitors. Recommend a trip there if you’re interested in buying something but as far as learning something pull up YouTube it’d be about the same.


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Bet you are fun at parties......


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Weather is getting nasty in NEOhio - cold windy and blowing snow. Hopefully it will calm down for the guys driving down tomorrow.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

There in time to watch Ish show us his favorite lures. I was kind of disappointed as the flyer said he was going to show how he fishes docks. I also wanted to watch Jordan Lee but he was a no show due to something.. Suppose to be there tomorrow though. Fishslim was informative and his lecture tomorrow promises to be even better. I also sat through a seminar from Michael Simonton on Smallmouth fishing Lake Erie which I thought to have been highly informative. He will be speaking tomorrow as well. I would like to catch Doug Stewarts seminar, but conflicts with Simonton's seminar.. Not sure what to do on that one.. Found some Rods that interest me.. Axl out of South Carolina. Also another Rod maker Wicked Styx has me interested. Bunch of new independent lure makers there.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Forgot to mention the guy selling coffins in the shape of a boat.. Glory Boats
www.gloryboats.com


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Dovans said:


> Forgot to mention the guy selling coffins in the shape of a boat.. Glory Boats
> www.gloryboats.com


Cool idea..Wonder if I can be sitting up during the viewing....


----------



## JOSH gets2fish (Aug 16, 2018)

If your looking for a new rod dont buy until you have checked out Cashion rods. Just picked up my second one today. Light, sensitive,durable and fairly priced. They have a small setup in the back left as part lf the fishermans central area.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> Cool idea..Wonder if I can be sitting up during the viewing....


I do like the idea of going out in a boat. sitting up with a rod in one hand and a cold one in the other. if you gotta go you might as well go in style. the only thing I asked my wife for if I go first is the song spirit in the sky to keep playing over and over during the viewing. just loud enough so the 10 people thats there can hear it. my wife, oldest son, his wife, youngest son, his ex, 5 grandkids, and any stray funeral chasers will hear it and rejoice.
sherman


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

JOSH gets2fish said:


> If your looking for a new rod dont buy until you have checked out Cashion rods. Just picked up my second one today. Light, sensitive,durable and fairly priced. They have a small setup in the back left as part lf the fishermans central area.


Certainly I will look... The Axl rod I was looking at had a specific feature that I have not seen yet on other rods.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

What's unique about the Axl rod ?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

sherman51 said:


> I do like the idea of going out in a boat. sitting up with a rod in one hand and a cold one in the other. if you gotta go you might as well go in style. the only thing I asked my wife for if I go first is the song spirit in the sky to keep playing over and over during the viewing. just loud enough so the 10 people thats there can hear it. my wife, oldest son, his wife, youngest son, his ex, 5 grandkids, and any stray funeral chasers will hear it and rejoice.
> sherman


Funny...I've told my wife and kids that 'Spirit in the Sky" is to be played at the end of the service as my casket leaves the church sanctuary....


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

firemanmike2127 said:


> What's unique about the Axl rod ?


When will they come out with a rod with a heating element for frozen eyes!!!!!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

The place is absolutely packed today! There were probably 500 people lined up this morning to get in!


----------



## Joyo (Dec 30, 2007)

What did you guys think about all of the custom rods that was there? I find it amazing how many people out there are building rods to sell. And more of them seem to be closer to 300.00 and up. mudhole and Janns have to be doing good business, but who is gonna buy all of them?


----------



## FISHERLADY (May 19, 2004)

I'm here now. Awesome! Having a great time. Just wish I had more money to spend. Lol.


----------



## JOSH gets2fish (Aug 16, 2018)

Joyo said:


> What did you guys think about all of the custom rods that was there? I find it amazing how many people out there are building rods to sell. And more of them seem to be closer to 300.00 and up. mudhole and Janns have to be doing good business, but who is gonna buy all of them?


Thats the main thing I like about Cashion rods. They make their own blanks with their own proprietary process. They are not just buying blanks, throwing on their own styling and pushing a brand name, which is way to common with so many small tackle companies anymore.


----------



## chriscreek (Nov 2, 2009)

Great talk, thanks for taking the time to help those of us who struggle with expanding our skills


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Dovans said:


> Forgot to mention the guy selling coffins in the shape of a boat.. Glory Boats
> www.gloryboats.com












Nice to meet you Troy.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

polebender said:


> The place is absolutely packed today! There were probably 500 people lined up this morning to get in!


sure was nice to have that Epass and walk right in


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

JOSH gets2fish said:


> Thats the main thing I like about Cashion rods. They make their own blanks with their own proprietary process. They are not just buying blanks, throwing on their own styling and pushing a brand name, which is way to common with so many small tackle companies anymore.


Very reasonably priced as well.


----------



## Specktur (Jun 10, 2009)

Dovans said:


> sure was nice to have that Epass and walk right in


I agree. But I did not get the discount promoted in an email that said:Click the link below to save $4 when you buy your ticket online. I did not see the opportunity to put in the code when I ordered. Maybe I just failed to see it. Anyone else have this problem? Ended up paying $12.24. Still worth it. Made it to the first seminar on time.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Epass definitely the way to go. I think they need help entering and exiting the venue. I would hate to see what the traffic is like during a work day!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> Funny...I've told my wife and kids that 'Spirit in the Sky" is to be played at the end of the service as my casket leaves the church sanctuary....


that may be a better idea than mine. its his version of a gospel song but is light rock and roll. some people see rock and roll and frown on it. but if they would listen to the words it might change there minds.

I wont make the sports show. I forgot about it before yesterday. today i'm going to church. 
sherman


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Specktur said:


> I agree. But I did not get the discount promoted in an email that said:Click the link below to save $4 when you buy your ticket online. I did not see the opportunity to put in the code when I ordered. Maybe I just failed to see it. Anyone else have this problem? Ended up paying $12.24. Still worth it. Made it to the first seminar on time.
> 
> 
> > I got an email explaining it to me. EPass was listed on the website. Was an extra 2 bucks or something..


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

1more said:


> Epass definitely the way to go. I think they need help entering and exiting the venue. I would hate to see what the traffic is like during a work day!


Sitting on 71 then sitting on 17th, then sitting on fairgrounds, Thought it was a tad ridiculous. Problem is funneling down 71 north,71 South plus traffic on 17th down to two lanes


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

I was going to E ticket but $2.24 add on #issed me off bought tickets at the show senior discount $10 saved $4.48 for two no line at all. I thought the show was good not much junk being sold cost of new trucks are crazy.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Dovans said:


> Sitting on 71 then sitting on 17th, then sitting on fairgrounds, Thought it was a tad ridiculous. Problem is funneling down 71 north,71 South plus traffic on 17th down to two lanes


Every event they have at the fairgrounds causes this problem...its ridiculous but what are ya gonna do I guess...


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

All in all good time. I thought the side stages were much more informative then the main stage. Troys saugeye seminar was standing room only. Jordan lee ehhh. Glad I didnt go out of my way. Nice guy thats for sure. Very Humble or so he seemed. No hesitation on autographs or pictures. He basically talked about his chatter bait . No demonstration though. Had hard time hearing over the ambient noise. Why would you put Trucks on display and have the alarm set. all I heard sat. was truck alarms going off. Hopefully next year more area for the side stages. I learned some things but cant tell you what. Be like when I was College and I said why do I need this...then years later, How did I know this...
Next year I think I also would like to have more local guides talk. I learned the most from Doug Stewart, Fishslim, and guy from lake erie michael Simonton. Joe Bucher and Mike delvisco ehh. I did learn some technique from Joe, so it was not a total waste. Probably wouldnt go to either of their lectures again.

Seriously I think a seminar from the locals... Like Deerfarmer, JigNPig,or people who win tournys... just as an example...I appreciate the pro's coming in, but, other then face time they dont do much for me. I dont need to see what spinner bait looks like in the water.. I know. Or square bill, etc. Lets see what the modifications look like. Joe Bucher modify's his spinner baits.. What do they look like.. Simonton showed how to tie his Hair jigs then how they look in water. Thats knowledge.

More seminars on things like lure making, Rod Building. Modifications to boats. Reel maintenance would be something I'd attend. How to change lower unit oil, Adjust electronics.. I mean with a working unit.. Have a competition on lure making. I've seen some killer homemade lures on this site.

To keep the show alive, you have to keep improving what people are seeing.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

^similar sentiment here, Dovans. The pros are traveling the country fishing tournaments. They’re often talking about techniques that may not be suitable for Ohio. Troy (fish slim), Steve Coomer, and Simonton (a Port Clinton guy) are discussing tactics that can be applied successfully _in Ohio_. Bring in a big name from Cal, Texas or the Deep South and their approach may be very different than what works here. But as an event coordinator you’ve gotta get butts through the turnstiles and for many the big names they see on TV are a draw.

Speaking of the trucks, boy the Ford Raptor is a bad rig, but $74k for a short bed pickup?!!! Yikes.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

RiparianRanger said:


> ^s. But as an event coordinator you’ve gotta get butts through the turnstiles and for many the big names they see on TV are a draw.


No argument there. I did enjoy seeing Jordan Lee no doubt.. But learned nothing from him or Ish Monroe. Ish did not even talk about what the seminar said he was suppose to talk about. I already was feeling this years show was getting stagnant. I love seeing new lure and rod makers though. Its here and I'll support it regardless.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I waited until 2 to get in,no traffic,no line,10$ entry,free re-entry,for my son and I. The kids working the show are great! Very polite,and helpfull,and were good with my kid. Listened to a guy talk Indian lake crappies but couldn't sit long cause I wasnt gonna make my boy sit thru it.but wish I could of cause I enjoyed the little I herd. I'd rather sit an listen to the local guys any day of the week. 
My kid caught a few trout,I found a few deals. I love the holy mackerel tackle booth! Lots of hidden gems in those totes.... scored several rapalas I use for 2-3$ each...
As long as the show goes,me and my son will go. We had fun


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Just want to thank all who came to the Seminars and stopped by the Big Joshy Booth. Was humbling sight to me Saturday to see such a large standing room crowd at that seminar. I apologize to any that showed up and were not able to hear or see it. Some have wondered why i was not at Hawg trough that day but was on a smaller area. It was my doing i asked to be there due to wanting to use a screen with my powerpoint . Never did i think it would be so crowded. 

Thanks again to all and keep on chasing the awesome fish,The Saugeye. Bring on the open water.


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

Didn't get a chance to get there until mid afternoon yesterday. Didn't get a chance to catch a seminar, and the eye candy at the joshy booth was sold out. However, I did get a good deal on a new Erie net and a pair of striker climate bibs at the Thorne Bros booth. I wish they would have had a jacket that was my size. All in all, a worthwhile trip.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

JOSH gets2fish said:


> If your looking for a new rod dont buy until you have checked out Cashion rods. Just picked up my second one today. Light, sensitive,durable and fairly priced. They have a small setup in the back left as part lf the fishermans central area.



I've been hearing great things about them but was hesitant to order one without handling it. I finally got the chance at the show and walked away with a new light cranking rod.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

fishslim said:


> Just want to thank all who came to the Seminars and stopped by the Big Joshy Booth. Was humbling sight to me Saturday to see such a large standing room crowd at that seminar. I apologize to any that showed up and were not able to hear or see it. Some have wondered why i was not at Hawg trough that day but was on a smaller area. It was my doing i asked to be there due to wanting to use a screen with my powerpoint . Never did i think it would be so crowded.
> 
> Thanks again to all and keep on chasing the awesome fish,The Saugeye. Bring on the open water.


Troy , is there any chance someone recorded your Sunday seminar on spillway fishing for youtube? I was there there for your friday seminar but couldn't make it back for Sunday. Anyway great job on Friday, and if you didn't record it you should consider it for future, I am sure your knowledge would get a ton of views.


----------



## EE1 (Dec 30, 2018)

Me and my son enjoyed the show Main reason for going was to watch slim speak. Slim quoted (think outside the box) worth every cent I spent there other than the new boat I bought.Went over to trout pond seen the long line and said to my son wanna stop at one of our farms and look for sheds or wait We left and found 4 sheds. Great time. Will update u slim on the idea you gave me its set up and ready to roll waiting on weather to get right. Also he can’t wait to wear his big joshy shirt to school tomorrow


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Troy, have you ever had the chance to talk with Doug Stewart at Buckeye Lake. Just curious what the conversation would be...


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Dovans said:


> Troy, have you ever had the chance to talk with Doug Stewart at Buckeye Lake. Just curious what the conversation would be...


Yes i have known Doug for years. Our paths dont meet to often as he is at Buckeye alot and i fish west. Now if my route took me that way i would be running into Doug quite often. 

We both love to jig fish and when we do we talk quite abit about it and what is working for us. Were both avid fishermen with our own ways of doing some things. But that is what we both teach find your comfort zone in fishing and then fine tune it to how you feel confident in what your doing. I think we both live by that and like sharing the sport of fishing with others.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

We was there on Sunday and wow what a show. I am glad it is returning to its glory days and I even got to hear Russ Bailey speak.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Your so right Troy. "Find your comfort zone then fine tune it". 
I mite also add , to some extent, pick one lake and learn it from top to bottom.


----------



## Derbefisheye (Feb 17, 2019)

Fishslim thanks for the seminars at the expo. Learned a lot.


----------

